# carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 11/3&4



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

We will have the following available at Repticon Columbia SC this weekend.
Sub-adult azureus $58.00
Sub-adult leucomelas $50.00
Banded leucomelas froglets $35.00
Juvenile cobalts $45.00
Juvenile citronellas $40.00
Juvenile Patricias $40.00
Orange lamasi juveniles $40.00
Juvenile bicolors $45.00
Blue & black auratus froglets $40.00
Green & black auratus froglets $40.00
Adult almirante pumilios (unsexed) $90.00
Pair of campana auratus $150.00
1 adult male CB cobalt $90.00
1 sub-adult cobalt $55.00
1 adult male cristobal
1 sub-adult green & black auratus $55.00
10 gallon horizontal & vertical live planted vivariums $78.00
Fruit fly culturing kits w/ 2 live cultures $30.00


----------

